# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Dyscophus guineti

## Octopus

Hi to all

here are my new aquisitions.... a group of Dyscophus guineti  :Smile: 
I think they are semi adults already, and they eat very very well.

right corner with Heat pad on back


left corner

----------


## John Clare

You've got some lovely animals there Octo.  Are you going to breed them?

----------


## Octopus

yes, the main goal is to breed them !
That is why i got a few.
This are my first time False Tomato experience, so I will give myself time to learn their movements.
They will need to grow a little bit more, thats for sure.

----------


## John Clare

What size are they right now?

----------


## Alex Shepack

They are beautiful
Good Luck!

----------


## justin shockey

thats sweet i wish you the best

----------


## RikoAustria

Nice frogs.... any updates?

----------

